# Bachmann 0-4-0 Sidetank Porter



## Michael Tollett (Jan 3, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone had some experience/opinions about the new Spectrum 0-4-0 engines? Considering one for the railroad, but thought I'd see if anyone had some reviews, good or bad? 

mdt


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

My experience has been very, very good. The reworked drive is much more solid than the previous versions. Very dependable. I'd recommend it! 
Chris


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

I would recommend it as well. It is a very good engine. No problems that I have had while using them. I my self will be getting on of these 0-4-0's as well, eventually when I get the money.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I have one converted to Airwire, nice runner, looks good.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

how hard are they to convert to battery power?


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Great engines, I have a side tank and saddle tank. They're really nice as a base to start a project.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote: how hard are they to convert to battery power? 

Very easy when you have an expert do it" border=0> 
I know Dave Goodson (TOC)has converted one, Battery and RCS, and Mike Greenwood (Throttle-up) did my Airwire/Pheonix


----------

